# fitness requirements



## Trayos (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be volunteering at the local VFD, I am curious as to what physical requirements you guys had/have for incoming EMS members.


----------



## spike91 (Apr 28, 2010)

At my EMS squad there was no physical beyond the annual required by our college. However, with a fire department I think there's a special physical that involves the respiratory tests, stress tests, and an ecg. 

What state are you in? That might help you find the answer more easily


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 28, 2010)

The dept. my boyfriend volunteers for requires an annual physical fitness test. It involves running, lifting, and the likes... I can't remember exactly what it entails but when he gets home I'll ask. They also do pretty comprehensive annual physicals including EKG, blood work, some kind of resp. assessment, TB, occult fecal, urine, and more.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you mean like physical fitness or medical?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2010)

Some do complete physical and mental evaluations.  Sadly though I have seen volunteer depts with a coke machine that dispensed beer and only requirement was you bought the first round and you were in.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Some do complete...mental evaluations



Well thats me buggered


----------



## DarkStarr (May 1, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Some do complete physical and mental evaluations.  Sadly though I have seen volunteer depts with a coke machine that dispensed beer and only requirement was you bought the first round and you were in.



Ours is a Pepsi machine 

But seriously, I wouldnt mind if ours was more strict as well, but we ask a little more than the first round!


----------

